# My mini sits but with one leg up, is this common?



## babysdaddy (Feb 6, 2011)

Started Rally O today and it was great. My mini has been through multiple obedience programs and one thing I notice is when he's "in the attention working mental zone", he sits quickly/sharply and cocks his right front leg up into his chest. Any reason why he's doing this? Somebody said it may be a breed characteristic and most said it looks "really really cute, like a soldier", but would like to understand why he does it.

He does it around the house all the time, but usually when I call him over and ask if he wants a treat. He knows how to sit pretty/beg, but the log cock is completely different.

Not sure if this helps, but he loves to sniff outdoors, especially in the direction of a recent animal that ran by (squirrel, mouse, cat, etc....)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lifting a paw can be a calming signal - or perhaps he just did it once, got rewarded, and decided that was part of what you wanted! Poodles are smart!


----------

